# Bowtech: speed mod,smooth mod



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I know in the past that bowtech has had the option of selecting either a speed mod and a smooth mod. does anyone know if they are having those options with the 2009 line-up?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

This year they are using a rotating module for most of their models so you do not have to buy a seperate module when you want to change your draw length. 

The models that feature rotating mods are the Admiral, Captain, Sentinel, Brigadier, Air Raid, SWAT, and Sniper.

Only the 82nd Airborne uses draw specific mods and I don't think they have a speed/ smooth option. Contact Bowtech if you want to make sure.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Awesome, thinks for answering. I new the cams were different this year but at my pro-shop the admiral they had there had increddible let-off and was rock-solid but then I tried one at sportsmans wharehouse and it wasn't quite as impressive, thats why I was wondering. I'm new to the forum, its pretty neat.


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> This year they are using a rotating module for most of their models so you do not have to buy a seperate module when you want to change your draw length.
> 
> The models that feature rotating mods are the Admiral, Captain, Sentinel, Brigadier, Air Raid, SWAT, and Sniper.
> 
> Only the 82nd Airborne uses draw specific mods and I don't think they have a speed/ smooth option. Contact Bowtech if you want to make sure.


I think you are correct.


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> Awesome, thinks for answering. I new the cams were different this year but at my pro-shop the admiral they had there had increddible let-off and was rock-solid but then I tried one at sportsmans wharehouse and it wasn't quite as impressive, thats why I was wondering. I'm new to the forum, its pretty neat.


One of those bows was probably not adjusted properly. The extreme letoff may have had toooo much valley....the other may have stopped prematurely. They have to move the draw stop to the appropriate hole when they rotate the module to change draw.

Where they the same draw weight?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> Awesome, thinks for answering. I new the cams were different this year but at my pro-shop the admiral they had there had increddible let-off and was rock-solid but then I tried one at sportsmans wharehouse and it wasn't quite as impressive, thats why I was wondering. I'm new to the forum, its pretty neat.


Let-off on all Bowtech models is adjustable from 65-80%.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm sure they were both 28in. and 70lbs. and they both places said they were set at 80% letoff. oh well


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

The 82nd does have smooth and speed mods.
If you use the Allegiance smooth mods they are a super smooth mod on the 82nd.
With the speed mods I was getting 320 fps.With the smooth mods I lost 7 fps.
With the Allegiance smooth mods I was getting 300 fps and they were SMOOOOOTH.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

rascal said:


> The 82nd does have smooth and speed mods.
> If you use the Allegiance smooth mods they are a super smooth mod on the 82nd.
> With the speed mods I was getting 320 fps.With the smooth mods I lost 7 fps.
> With the Allegiance smooth mods I was getting 300 fps and they were SMOOOOOTH.


Are you talking about the 08 or 09? I remember last year they offered speed/smooth mods but this year their website doesn't mention it or give a smooth mod speed like last year.

I see that you shoot for Bowtech, how have they been treating ya?


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> Are you talking about the 08 or 09? I remember last year they offered speed/smooth mods but this year their website doesn't mention it or give a smooth mod speed like last year.
> 
> I see that you shoot for Bowtech, how have they been treating ya?


I dont think they technically support using the smooth mods, although many say it works fine.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

I don't think you will be able to choose mods due to that they are now adjustable without putting on new mods


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

poole said:


> I dont think they technically support using the smooth mods, although many say it works fine.


I'm shooting the super smooth(Allegiance)mods indoors on my 2009 82nd


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Evinrude said:


> I don't think you will be able to choose mods due to that they are now adjustable without putting on new mods


the 82nd still uses mods on the 2009 models


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Jared Les said:


> Are you talking about the 08 or 09? I remember last year they offered speed/smooth mods but this year their website doesn't mention it or give a smooth mod speed like last year.
> 
> I see that you shoot for Bowtech, how have they been treating ya?


both years. you can still find the mods at most pro shops.:wink:

this is my 7th year shooting for BowTech and I couldn't ask for any more nicer people.:thumbs_up


----------

